# lyft finally did something good !



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

if you keep your acc rating at least 90% you can now see how far the pax is driving in minutes and where there going before you pick them up.
this is a excellent feature . yeah i know somebody will wine . ( this is a uber post) go ....././././@... something . detroit michgian here.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Hey, let's give you a feature that'll allow you to see the destination, only to take it away for using it to see the destination and decline a ride based on that destination. Ugh.....


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Pax Collector said:


> Hey, let's give you a feature that'll allow you to see the destination, only to take it away for using it to see the destination and decline a ride based on that destination. Ugh.....


Yeah, it makes literally no sense. Unless they're trying to suggest we want 90% of the rides that come our way, which is not for them to decide, this is a violation of 1099 laws.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> if you keep your acc rating at least 90% you can now see how far the pax is driving in minutes and where there going before you pick them up.
> this is a excellent feature . yeah i know somebody will wine . ( this is a uber post) go ....././././@... something . detroit michgian here.


As alleged ICs, we should be able to see the pickup and drop off addresses for EVERY request, period


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

90% of requests attempt to human traffic me this insult of extorting me into accepting rides by showing me the details of my contract in which im already by law entitled to before having to be bound by it is comical and will only lead me into playing ghost car more

i will continue to ignore & cancel 90% of my rides & if for whatever reason i decide to accept a contract & its not going 10+ miles i will cancel it & provide that rider with a bad experience because i dont work for free

just another insult

want me to pick up 90% of rides give me a $8-10 Gross per ride minimum & triple rates that they only take 10% from, because thats how far off these criminals are on legal pay & how much a finders connection fee is

&thats not going to happen because they dont even charge that lmao a bunch of idiots willing to degrade themselves for childrens wages are the only drivers they can attract its not working for them haha

i pray everyone envolved goes to prison & their entire bloodlines get aids & cancer

their tos doesn't supercede the 13th amendment & never will, cancel on drivers excercise your human rights its working tbe email said they "hear our frustrations) lmao then like clockwork pretty much copied Ubers approach which isnt working either

leave these losers on the curb waiting on 1 driver after 9 cancel everytime theyll learn

just another psychological trick to get idiots to be human loss leaders


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> if you keep your acc rating at least 90% you can now see how far the pax is driving in minutes and where there going before you pick them up.
> this is a excellent feature . yeah i know somebody will wine . ( this is a uber post) go ....././././@... something . detroit michgian here.


The word is whine, not wine. As for keeping 90 percent acceptance, anyone who keeps that has zero credibility in my eyes as you obviously cannot calculate the losses you are incurring while picking up long distance or the real danger you put yourself in by driving in the hood. Do a cost-benefit analysis and if you cannot see how ridiculous a 90 percent ar is then good luck to you


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Philadelphia here, hoping they bring that here soon. Was available for a brief time as part of the suite of benefits for Platinum-level (600+ rides in a 3 month period) drivers. Went a long way in helping make smart decisions; for instance, knowing whether there was a 5 min or 25 min ride on the other end of the 12 min long pickup, or whether a ride was about to pull you out of the surging bar area or keep you rolling in the pink zone.

I also like the idea that it incentivizes those taking more rides, even less than ideal ones from a pure business perspective, to give riders more opportunities for rides, especially those going short distances. Still allows drivers to cherry pick if that's their game, though.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have had this feature for a couple weeks now. And I like it. It works well for my slow rural market where my acceptance rate is normally high any way. The two weekends I have had it I have been able to double up on trips with Lyft & Uber by knowing the trip details on Lyft. Plus now when I get that long pick-up on Lyft I don't need to contact the Pax to see if it is worth it or not. Yes most of the time in My Market it is worth it, especially if I can score an Uber ride along the way.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

kingcorey321 said:


> if you keep your acc rating at least 90% you can now see how far the pax is driving in minutes and where there going before you pick them up.
> this is a excellent feature . yeah i know somebody will wine . ( this is a uber post) go ....././././@... something . detroit michgian here.


I guess you are joking.
To maintain this 90%, you have to accept most Pings including the ones 10 miles away!


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Define "before you pick them up". Cuz on my app it gives that info only when arrive at the PU. I want it before I accept the ping. Do you get that?

Lyft has been tryin to give me trash pings lately so I stuffed em'. Check out my boss acceptance rate ?










They want me on so bad....every day sending me increasingly better bonuses. This morning was $25 for 3 streak. I told them to suck it until their bonuses aren't based on dumb shit that they can easily manipulate.

My current filter for Lyft is 4.95-4.99/45+ only.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I guess you are joking.
> To maintain this 90%, you have to accept most Pings including the ones 10 miles away!


You do have to accept most pings. You don't have to accept most of the pings 12 miles away. May have to make some trade-offs, like lowering the standard rating you discriminate against from 4.79 down to 4.69, or stop outright rejecting every shared ride.

Or you can continue to cherry pick, if that's working well for you. Nothing changes.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

APettyJ said:


> You do have to accept most pings. You don't have to accept most of the pings 12 miles away. May have to make some trade-offs, like lowering the standard rating you discriminate against from 4.79 down to 4.69, or stop outright rejecting every shared ride.
> 
> Or you can continue to cherry pick, if that's working well for you. Nothing changes.


Fortunately I have another income.
This system doesn't work for me.
My max is 4 min away and 4.8 rating minimum.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> if you keep your acc rating at least 90% you can now see how far the pax is driving in minutes and where there going before you pick them up.
> this is a excellent feature . yeah i know somebody will wine . ( this is a uber post) go ....././././@... something . detroit michgian here.


Best feature ever. Every Monday I can see where my first two pings are going.



itsablackmarket said:


> Yeah, it makes literally no sense. Unless they're trying to suggest we want 90% of the rides that come our way, which is not for them to decide, this is a violation of 1099 laws.


Legally they don't have to give you any information. Think of lyft as the pimp and the driver as the Ho.



Dice Man said:


> Fortunately I have another income.
> This system doesn't work for me.
> My max is 4 min away and 4.8 rating minimum.


Don't take any ride under $2 a mile $.50 a minute and $5 booking fee. Anything lower is not worth it. On X that is.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

APettyJ said:


> You do have to accept most pings. You don't have to accept most of the pings 12 miles away. May have to make some trade-offs, like lowering the standard rating you discriminate against from 4.79 down to 4.69, or stop outright rejecting every shared ride.
> 
> Or you can continue to cherry pick, if that's working well for you. Nothing changes.


You have to accept 9 out of 10, that's most rides.


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I have had this feature for a couple weeks now. And I like it. It works well for my slow rural market where my acceptance rate is normally high any way. The two weekends I have had it I have been able to double up on trips with Lyft & Uber by knowing the trip details on Lyft. Plus now when I get that long pick-up on Lyft I don't need to contact the Pax to see if it is worth it or not. Yes most of the time in My Market it is worth it, especially if I can score an Uber ride along the way.


They can give you the customers social security number, with rates this low IT'S NEVER WOTH IT.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> if you keep your acc rating at least 90% you can now see how far the pax is driving in minutes and where there going before you pick them up.
> this is a excellent feature . yeah i know somebody will wine . ( this is a uber post) go ....././././@... something . detroit michgian here.


Uber has done this for months and you only have to keep your acceptance rating at 85%. Oh yeah, Uber also gives you surges and Lyft just gives you orange and yellow squares. **** Lyft.


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

The very first Lyft request I was sent this morning was 22 minutes away. I would have to accept the next 9 requests to get my percentage back up to 90 if it was the beginning of the week (all which were between 8-16 minutes away). I also have no doubt that the moment I hit 90%, I would be sent an 11 minute request that is a minimum fare ride.

It’s another worthless feature.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Lol only fools are driving 18 mins to pick up someone.... sorry but keeping 90% acceptance rate is just poor decision


----------



## AngelAdams (Jan 21, 2019)

JLaw1719 said:


> The very first Lyft request I was sent this morning was 22 minutes away. I would have to accept the next 9 requests to get my percentage back up to 90 if it was the beginning of the week (all which were between 8-16 minutes away). I also have no doubt that the moment I hit 90%, I would be sent an 11 minute request that is a minimum fare ride.
> 
> It's another worthless feature.


All these features they're releasing are just PR. Wall Street thrives on selling complicated ideas to rich idiots. Look at scientology or the Catholic Church.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i take back my post . this feature is great but 90% lmao total joke. so i refused just 2 rides in 19 there goes my rating . what is the point of telling us if they dont give us the capability to decide. the eta could be far away auto pass tanking acc rating . i mean if the eta was will say 15 crazy minutes but the ride was 45 minutes sure why not acc it . so lyft can go f it self once again thanks for nothing lyft
this could be a wall street thing . ( we even show drivers how long the ride is ) lol sure you do thinks
why not a toilet with out paper lyft ? all you can eat with no food . discount gas at the highest priced gas station . SHELL bonuses meaning nothing . what am i missing ?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> lyft finally did something good ! if you keep your acc rating at least 90%


You're acc rating is 90%? You be doin' sumthin' good for Lyft!


----------



## Declineathon (Feb 12, 2019)

.


----------



## Ahmado (Jan 8, 2019)

My acceptance rate always below %60 and i see 30 minutes trips and up

I accept far pickups and low rating pax but I cancel most of morning pax


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It would be great if the clowns could really let us see, because sometimes I'm not up for doing a long ride at that moment. JUST SHOW US ALL THE DETAILS SO WE CAN DECIDE. HOW IS THAT SO HARD. INCREASE THE RATES WHILE YOU'RE AT IT, THEN YOU'LL GET YOUR 90% ACCEPTANCE FROM ME. TILL THEN EXPECT 10%


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Hey, let's give you a feature that'll allow you to see the destination, only to take it away for using it to see the destination and decline a ride based on that destination. Ugh.....


Catch-22



itsablackmarket said:


> It would be great if the clowns could really let us see, because sometimes I'm not up for doing a long ride at that moment. JUST SHOW US ALL THE DETAILS SO WE CAN DECIDE. HOW IS THAT SO HARD. INCREASE THE RATES WHILE YOU'RE AT IT, THEN YOU'LL GET YOUR 90% ACCEPTANCE FROM ME. TILL THEN EXPECT 10%


If u were running a company that considered the paying passengers, the source of your incoming revenue: Kings ? & Queens ?

?would u allow disposable drivers to see the destination knowing many would cancel or not accept, Resulting in stranded irate paying passengers?


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

itsablackmarket said:


> It would be great if the clowns could really let us see, because sometimes I'm not up for doing a long ride at that moment. JUST SHOW US ALL THE DETAILS SO WE CAN DECIDE. HOW IS THAT SO HARD. INCREASE THE RATES WHILE YOU'RE AT IT, THEN YOU'LL GET YOUR 90% ACCEPTANCE FROM ME. TILL THEN EXPECT 10%


but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free

they could show approx fare but then drivers would ignore everything under $10

they could give riders an option to tip first & show driver what tip is but half their rider base cant afford the service so those half still wont get picked up

they could raise rates charge actual costs & pay a legal wage but again half their users go poof

they could show everything but than shaniqua from the projects & billiy bob at tbe trailer park will never get picked up

once you figure out its organized crime running a ponzi scam that gets its cash flow from human trafficking the better, just screen all your rides its already working new referral bonus bacj at 500 its been years, Lyft "hearing frustrations" & copying uber again, their biggest markets have the population to keep churning thru drivers, the smaller ones after 4+ years of scams are running out, almost all my riders are now bringing up pay & frustrations with being cancelled on or ignored

they on life support but 1 thing i do know they will NEVER do anything to benefit drivers they grabbing as much cash & fare % they can before the feds knock the doors down


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free
> 
> they could show approx fare but then drivers would ignore everything under $10
> 
> ...


"_but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free"

???_not much of a trick, is it ???

?Seems the easiest proven time honored way to attract new drivers is Lower the fares & driver's Incentives ???


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> Catch-22
> 
> 
> If u were running the company that considered the paying passengers the source of your incoming revenue, the Kings ?
> ...


they alreadty cancel now im just more mad & spiteful i lost $1-2 so i cancel instead of losing $2+ making "customer" late or mad to take it out on the desperate mope who only accepts it to meet his rental quota

that doesn't benefit anyone its lose lose lose

if they show it & i happen to be going that way or downtown i might take it just because why not, of its not going somewhere i want or to an unprofitable destination leaving me hours from home im cancelling regardless no amount of tricks is going to allow a stranger in my car at 1970s wages

a ride i dont want might work for someone else they might live downtown, they might be headed that way, theres rides i xancel immediately just because its the exit i just passed or need to make u turn etc, used to see address & know just ignore theyll get another driver closer, now it just endangers everyone on the road & waste time

its the most inefficient criminal app in human history only the newbie idiots & desperate would willingly accept most rides they need to be tricked or coerced otherwise the ponzi goes poof a lot sooner



RabbleRouser said:


> "_but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free"
> 
> ???_not much of a trick, is it ???
> 
> ?Seems the easiest proven time honored way to attract new drivers is Lower the fares & driver's Incentives ???


would be funny if it wasnt the senior citizens & immigrants they are exploiting

i couldnt care less about the 20-40 year ild losers that dont want to pass drug tests, wear paper hats, & say do you want fries with that & a schedule scabbing but 23%+ is elderly & 40+% are immigrants who are being decieved

doesn't effect me but millions of others it has

glad you find it funny i think its disgusting

hopefully your grandma & grandpa in the nursing home aren't getting bed pans changed monthly instead of daily to save money like in the 60s or being abused doubt anyone would find that funny

so funny my market just upped referral fees to $500 which it hasnt been in 3+ years & the begging me witu quets & "bonuses" i ignore because yes outside of their 5 biggest markets they are having trouble finding more idiots to replace the old

so funny theyve been sued & lost multiple times being forced to change their ads that literally "tricks" drivers into signing up its called bait & switch i.e fraud to the tune of over 30+ million in fines/settlements so its no longer "90k" "50k" "$50+ an hour" "$40+" "life changing money" "side hustle" "gig" lol now its just "opening doors" every single time changed only by force after bribing politicians


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Repackaging UberPro "benefits" with a Lyft label. LOL 

Sadly, many Lyft ants will jump right on this and take those shared rides out of ignorance.


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

easyrider2020 said:


> they alreadty cancel now im just more mad & spiteful i lost $1-2 so i cancel instead of losing $2+ making "customer" late or mad to take it out on the desperate mope who only accepts it to meet his rental quota
> 
> that doesn't benefit anyone its lose lose lose
> 
> ...


senior citizens & immigrants can handle their own issues.
Tend your own garden


----------



## easyrider2020 (May 21, 2019)

RabbleRouser said:


> senior citizens & immigrants can handle their own issues.
> Tend your own garden


no thanks i actually dont mind criminals but gotta have a code elder abuse & immigrant exploitation, or human trafficking not cool in my book, right behind murder, rape, and pedophilia in my book

to each they own, i have plenty of time & ill use it ti tell the truth about these criminals


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

RabbleRouser said:


> Catch-22
> 
> 
> If u were running a company that considered the paying passengers, the source of your incoming revenue: Kings ? & Queens ?
> ...


That's logical but not ethical or legal.


----------



## kevin92009 (Sep 11, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> As alleged ICs, we should be able to see the pickup and drop off addresses for EVERY request, period
> [/QUOTE
> We're not independent contractors were only titled that way for legal reasons so the companies lawyers can strip all labor rights from us , pay us as little as possible and put all of the burden on us.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

easyrider2020 said:


> but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free
> 
> they could show approx fare but then drivers would ignore everything under $10
> 
> ...


The feds aren't going to do anything. They stopped working for the people a long time ago.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

There is a way to skip trips without registering them as loss of acceptance, though, rather complex procedure that may also block your trip from being displayed to begin with, so it's like playing with fire.


----------



## Loralie (Sep 22, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free
> 
> they could show approx fare but then drivers would ignore everything under $10
> 
> ...





UberAdrian said:


> Define "before you pick them up". Cuz on my app it gives that info only when arrive at the PU. I want it before I accept the ping. Do you get that?
> 
> Lyft has been tryin to give me trash pings lately so I stuffed em'. Check out my boss acceptance rate ?
> 
> ...


They don't give me bonuses anymore. I could give a **** about not knowing destination or acceptance rate, the only way to make money on these ride sharing platforms are from surge and primetime. Now that they took that away it's ****ing garbage. All I care about is primetime bring back the primetime for drivers assholes. Stop keeping all of our profits and using us to play your ****ed up mind games. We aren't your little pawns on the chessboard that you can shuffle around at your own will. Powerzones are just that. I'm sorry why are we doing this job again? PRIMETIME plain and simple. No other reason.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I don’t do much with Lyft. Their requests are almost always too far away. I took a scheduled ride this week so when I went to DF home I got to see trip info. Nice feature but 90% AR is near impossible. My usual weekly AR with Lyft is 5-10%.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I don't do much with Lyft. Their requests are almost always too far away. I took a scheduled ride this week so when I went to DF home I got to see trip info. Nice feature but 90% AR is near impossible. My usual weekly AR with Lyft is 5-10%.


My main issue with the system is that Lyft is basically telling us we are stupid. What a perfectly useless system - giving you features that stop working as soon as you start using them lol...and they think we can't figure this out and we're supposed to be thankful that they squandered yet more time and resources to tell us we're stupid when they should have been focusing on running the app properly?

The second thing that grinds my cheese is how Lyft is always claiming to be somehow superior to Uber yet they copy everything the other guy does while further devolving rideshare with additional stupidities of their own that Uber later copies.


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

It's great until you figure out when you use it to your advantage it goes away. Lyft is funny like that.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

easyrider2020 said:


> but their business plan revolves around tricking idiots to drive for free
> 
> they could show approx fare but then drivers would ignore everything under $10
> 
> ...


Sad that THIS ....IS the business model.

So it takes WHAT type of education to come up with this scheme?

Management needs THE BEST "talent " to pull it off....

This is starting to sound like Oceans 11 or The Italian Job.

Only The Best to Gryft the rest.... or something like that....

Sigh..


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

This is the only GOOD thing that LYFT has done lately:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/post...r-middle-finger-to.303011/page-7#post-5081701


----------

